# .. Where are my pms going to .. ?????



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

For the last 24 hours ... my 'outgoing' pms initially rest in my Outbox as normal .. then after a while .. disappear (I thought having been read) ... but they are not seen in the 'Sent' folder ... :?

In fact they are not seen anywhere .. ?

Not sure if recipiant is getting them .. and its just a problem with the Sent Folder ... (in which case 'Naresh' will be getting pi--ed off with me by now having received the same pm about 6 x times !) ... or are they just going to ground somewhere else or being deleted somehow ? ... Various Folder selections seem to be very slow to respond lately also ... ?

Any explanations anyone .. :roll: :? :roll: :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

chipps007 said:


> Any explanations anyone .. :roll: :? :roll: :?


No idea - I've done some tests and PM's seem to be working fine. :?

Have you tried to contact Naresh in another way to see if he has actually received your PM's?


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> chipps007 said:
> 
> 
> > Any explanations anyone .. :roll: :? :roll: :?
> ...


Doing that .. (pms now OK) right now ! (he didnt get them .. though they were physically in my 'Outbox' !!) ... Whatever it was, theyre working again ! :? :roll: :?


----------

